# Insurance - travel within and outside USA



## Redreflex (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello all,

I recall reading a post about insurance for camera equipment some time ago, although can't seem to find it.

Any recommendations for insurance for camera equipment for:
1. Travel from USA to Europe
2. General coverage within the USA (i.e. anywhere outside my home in Michigan). My home insurance doesn't cover damage outside the home (I believe places like the UK have this).

And any comments that includes how easy / difficult it was to claim any loss / damage would be appreciated too.

Thanks!


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the original thread. I think the responses were pretty comprehensive:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,179.0.html


----------



## Redreflex (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you. Yes it is!


----------



## gene_can_sing (Apr 14, 2011)

I had my camera bad swiped in Peru while shooting a doc. I had State Farm and they were great. Full coverage. But that was mentioned in the thread.

Since I've traveled and filmed quite a bit, I think this is a good bit of advice in general. I actually bought a small cable lock, the kind you lock a bike with. Now, whenever I'm on location, I always use the cable lock and attach my Lowepro backpack to something, that way, it's much harder for someone to just walk up while you're working and swipe your bag.

For example, if you are traveling in Europe and have your regular clothing backpack and your camera backpack, while waiting for the train of whatever, tether your camera and regular backpack together with the cable lock, then you're that much safer. Takes about 30 seconds to do.

If I had done that in Peru, I would probably still have my kit.

Lesson learned.


----------

